

Ask YC: Where else do you spend your time (online)? - manvsmachine

Besides news.yc, what other communities / sites / webapps do you use the most?  If you have a regular (non-web) app that consumes an inordinate amount of time, include that too.
======
jyu
email, delicious, google reader, working off to do lists with igoogle. on
breaks i watch videos on youtube, hulu, chat on meebo, and browse facebook
occaisionally.

off-line i mostly read newspapers and books...patiently waiting until kindle
comes back in stock

~~~
wids
!!|sed 's/hulu//g' Maybe i should get out more...

------
edw519
This is pretty much it.

